# CC not fully loading



## Crackle (2 Apr 2016)

Is it just me or is anyone else finding CC is not fully loading pages? It gets most of the way, which is fine in most threads but threads with pictures in are not jumping to the last read part. it's patchy as well so sometimes it does fully load but most times not. I know Shaun has just made a change about local copies being stored off the CC server so wondering if it's related.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (2 Apr 2016)

Working fine for me


----------



## fossyant (2 Apr 2016)

Fine here on a Windows tablet on a 4G connection. Clear your internet cache.


----------



## potsy (2 Apr 2016)

Fine here too, are you still on dial-up over there?


----------



## Crackle (2 Apr 2016)

I could clear the cache but it is only CC I'm seeing it on. New Posts is fine, it's only when I go into a thread.


----------



## Crackle (2 Apr 2016)

potsy said:


> Fine here too, are you still on dial-up over there?


Dynamo powered. Should I pedal faster?


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (2 Apr 2016)

Crackle said:


> Should I pedal faster?


With _your_ knees?!


----------



## ianrauk (2 Apr 2016)

all fine here


----------



## summerdays (2 Apr 2016)

What browser and on what?

I had lots of problems a while back so I eventually swapped from chrome to Firefox a while back. Then this week Firefox went belly up, and won't give me a cursor to keyboard to reply to anything (noticed they had just released a new update so I presume it was that), tried Chrome and that was now working again.... Just having to retrain my brain over which browser to use all over again.


----------



## Crackle (2 Apr 2016)

summerdays said:


> What browser and on what?
> 
> I had lots of problems a while back so I eventually swapped from chrome to Firefox a while back. Then this week Firefox went belly up, and won't give me a cursor to keyboard to reply to anything (noticed they had just released a new update so I presume it was that), tried Chrome and that was now working again.... Just having to retrain my brain over which browser to use all over again.


Good question as it made me check another browser and it's working in Chrome as far as I can tell. I shall do what Fossy suggested and a control F5.


----------



## Crackle (2 Apr 2016)

Yeah it was me.

Control F5 sorted it.

Might try doing that to my brain as well. Doesn't work on knees though.


----------



## Crackle (2 Apr 2016)

[QUOTE 4221058, member: 259"]Have you tried turning the computer upside down?[/QUOTE]
I'll try it next time. It doesn't work on my tablet and I end up with the power button in the wrong place too.


----------



## ColinJ (2 Apr 2016)

I had a problem with embedded YouTube videos this morning. I haven't tried to look at any since then though.


----------



## ColinJ (2 Apr 2016)

I had a problem with embedded YouTube videos this morning. They seem to be ok now though ...


----------



## fossyant (2 Apr 2016)

Colin's double posting now !!!


----------



## ColinJ (2 Apr 2016)

fossyant said:


> Colin's double posting now !!!


Did I REALLY do that or is 'someone' playing silly buggers?


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (3 Apr 2016)

Crackle said:


> Yeah it was me.


No shoot?


----------



## shouldbeinbed (3 Apr 2016)

Working OK for me. Opera mobile browser on Android Marshmallow.

CC does seem to be the site that will flush out problems with browsers or internet apps.


----------

